

Why We Don't Need Phone Numbers Anymore - jonathanberger
http://baligu.blogspot.com/2011/05/addresses-identity-and-social-media.html

======
jonathanberger
Apologies for the link bait like title, but I'd be interested to hear your
thoughts.

